# Goldens Cut Bait Fly



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

Golden asked how the cut bait fly was going, so I made one up for him. Kinda an unusual request for a fly. Ask him to see it because I sending it today.
Saltwater Fly Guy


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that is funny. I am curious how he intends to fish it. That might be crossing the line between fly fishing and fishing with a fly rod if you get what I mean. 

If he has to use that indicator (bobber) while fishing with it you might as well be fishing with real cut bait or at least soak that fly in some blood.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

DOOD I AM SO GUNNA FISH THAT THING!!!!
Working on the rattles for the "indicator" right now! 
Even making a refillable pouch for the "SMELLY JELLY"
Troutskies you gunna go DOWN! :dance:
SWEEET. Look for Photos soon!

Oh by the way it Raining outside WHOOHOO!


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Golden said:


> DOOD I AM SO GUNNA FISH THAT THING!!!!
> Working on the rattles for the "indicator" right now!
> Even making a refillable pouch for the "SMELLY JELLY"
> Troutskies you gunna go DOWN! :dance:
> ...


I figured you would be at the jetties soaking that thing down to the bottom trying to pick up a bull red.

Do I even need to ask what smelly jelly is? A nalgene water bottle might make a good refillable container that won't leak.


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Legal?*

Would that fly get you DQ in a fly fishing tournament?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Saltwater Fly Guy said:


> Would that fly get you DQ in a fly fishing tournament?


Why should it? It's not THAT different from a baitfish pattern. It's tied with synthetic fly materials that are pretty common. It appears that it was traditionally tied in a vice. It's more of a "real" fly than a spoon fly or a gummy minnow is, and aren't those pretty well accepted?

The only way it'd disqualify you is if you added bait to it. Then you're just bait fishing with a fly rod.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

What kind of depth would you set the fly at under the indicator?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

That fly looks like one we use for jacks, kings or ling. As far as depth, I will be using it on a floating line in about three foot of water where the flats just start to fade into deeper water or to raise fish out of some large potholes. Can you just see that indicator disappear like right NOW. I'll try to get it on video. I can imaging with a clacking bead arrangement it will work just like a "Mauler" setup. Strip hard and let sit as the fly floats downward BAM! 

The way to throw the rig would not be that much different than throwing a small midge and dropper rig. More of a "let it load the rod while in the water behind you first" then do an overhead long-arm throw and single haul on the forecast. Probably can throw fifty feet without much of a problem. Trick is not to get the fly ahead of the "indicator" or its tangle city.

Smelly Jelly is the propriatary name for a concoction of toe jam mixed in with tennis shoe sweat squeez'ns....er i think? They tend to frown on the use of attractants in a fly tournament setting. This will be fun!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't see why this fly would be particularly great though. Why does cut bait work? Because of the SMELL! Cut bait without smell is useless. If you're going to fish an indicator rig, put on a fly that looks like a baitfish, a shrimp, a crab, etc. Not that nothing will bite it, but there's nothing about this fly that says "fishability" to me.


----------



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

*What??*

Didn't mean to get everyones leader full of wind knots, this is just a fun fly, hence the name Cut Bait Fly.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Wind knot? The only knot I got was on the back of my head from the bobber when I tried to practice this set up. My bobber must be to big.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

C'mon Dawg keep practicing, it's like tossing hand-granades. Way overhead.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Why don't you just use a mauler for the bobber and cut out the metal wire that goes through the middle? 

I think I would just a sink tip line for deeper flats if you want to get down to fish. If you are going to go through with it don't forget the fresh liver and red jello for the smelly jelly. You are a true pioneer.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

My daughter didn't tell me it came in Saturday while I was fishing in POC. Sweet, I have the rattle cork already and will use at Galveston San Luis Pass this weekend during Texas Flyfishers kayak outing. Report on the shrimp fly in other thread.


----------

